
Teach Everything You Know with Nathan Barry – Chasing Product - benediktdeicke
http://www.chasingproduct.com/episodes/episode-28-teach-everything-you-know-wnathan-barry
======
chris_hawk
Hey! That's my podcast! Thanks for the link. :)

Nathan is a smart dude, I really enjoyed interviewing him.

If anyone has any questions about this episode, or about what Nathan & I
talked about, post 'em up! I'll answer pretty much anything...

~~~
nicolesaintgee
How did you approach Nathan Barry to ask him to be on your show?

~~~
chris_hawk
I cold-emailed him and just asked, and he said yes. Turns out he had already
heard good things about the show, so he was inclined to accept my invitation.

Get ready to hate me - getting guests for my show has been pretty easy, in
general. Nobody has ever refused to be on the show, although a number of
people have had problematic schedules.

Actually, wait - one person declined my invitation, but that was due to being
uncomfortable doing an interview in English (it was their second language).

I hear some podcast hosts express difficulty in getting guests, but I'm going
to keep riding the "just e-mail and ask" bus until the wheels fall off! Nathan
was a great get and a cool guy and I'm really glad I was able to share his
story with my listeners. :)

------
nicolesaintgee
I really liked what he said about the venn diagram of your products. You have
to make sure they're all related in some way, driving your customers toward
the next. This is a good lesson for a product creator at any stage.

~~~
chris_hawk
Yeah, that was interesting. I'm a sucker for anything that can be explained
via Venn diagram, but I immediately understood what he was getting at.

I have a similar problem (admittedly on a much smaller scale), having content
in the wild that appeals to a podcasting audience on one hand, and a
freelancing audience on the other.

------
NicheDiver
I love the Chasing Product podcast. Great interviews from the dev/freelancer
perspective for anyone looking to branch out into making their own thing.

~~~
chris_hawk
Nice of you to say. Thanks!

